# returning a lost Kindle



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

My sister found a Kindle that was left at an airport and the airline workers were unable to figure out the owner and thus couldn't return it and gave it to her.

Is there a way of finding out who owned it so she could return it to them.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Turn it on, go to settings, and flip to the third page and see if the person has put in any personal information.  Or they might have stuck something on the back or tucked a card in the case.  There might also be 'if found' info on screensavers, or there might be a 'book' on the home page with that information.

But if the person hasn't put this info anywhere, you'll just have to contact Kindle customer service. . .they won't tell you who owns it, but I believe they have said if you send it to them, they will get it to the owner.

And, of course, this is the premier Kindle owners fan site on the 'net - - if you give some details about what airport it was found in and when, maybe the owner will recognize it.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I'll pass that information on to my sister.  I'll see if it has enough information in the settings area to find the person.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I emailed the Kindle customer service and they sent me a prepaid mailing code for free shipping back to them.  They feel they can figure out whose Kindle it was and return it to them.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

joangolfing said:


> I emailed the Kindle customer service and they sent me a prepaid mailing code for free shipping back to them. They feel they can figure out whose Kindle it was and return it to them.


Thanks for taking the time and effort to deal with this and hopefully making some Kindle owner's day better pretty soon.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i've got a file on my kindle titled ice (in case of emergency).  do a search on the kindle for the word return and see if they've done something similar.


----------



## CathyQuinn (Dec 9, 2010)

it's so sweet of you to take the trouble, a lot of people wouldn't. You will make some Kindle owner's day!


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

It's my sister that will do the returning.  I'm just passing the information I gathered to her.
I'm going to add a file on my Kindle with my return information on it.  That's a great idea.  Is is a Word Document file that you transfer over?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

joangolfing said:


> It's my sister that will do the returning. I'm just passing the information I gathered to her.
> I'm going to add a file on my Kindle with my return information on it. That's a great idea. Is is a Word Document file that you transfer over?


A world doc would need to be converted, but a txt file can be transferred without a problem. . . . .


----------



## hidden_user (Dec 20, 2010)

Also, at least on the K3 ... from the home page ... Menu > Settings > Personal Info (on page three of settings) ... and well, enter your personal info.

On the other hand, my "Device Name", which can also be edited through the settings menu ... is my real name and my phone number, with area code. SOoooo, as soon as the device is turned on, my name and number is clearly in the upper left corner.


----------



## jhall124 (Dec 2, 2010)

hidden_user said:


> Also, at least on the K3 ... from the home page ... Menu > Settings > Personal Info (on page three of settings) ... and well, enter your personal info.
> 
> On the other hand, my "Device Name", which can also be edited through the settings menu ... is my real name and my phone number, with area code. SOoooo, as soon as the device is turned on, my name and number is clearly in the upper left corner.


That's a great idea.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I installed the screen-saver hack, then have added my phone number and email address on each of my screen-saver images.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow, those are great ideas.  I'm going to make a few screensavers with my name and email address on them.


----------



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

tag for updates


----------



## osnova (Oct 20, 2009)

joangolfing said:


> My sister found a Kindle that was left at an airport and the airline workers were unable to figure out the owner and thus couldn't return it and gave it to her.
> 
> Is there a way of finding out who owned it so she could return it to them.


See my post here http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=109435 I lost my Kindle 3 at LAX or near it on December 1 (or 2, it was in the middle of the night, coming from DC on a United flight). Please please please let it me mine


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I hope this one is your Kindle too.  I wish I lived closer to my sister so I could turn it on and check out what's on it.  She doesn't own one and doesn't know how to turn it on. So returning it to Amazon should get it to its owner.  She didn't get it from LAX.


----------

